# Shooting with both eyes open?



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been reading Larry Wise's book.In it he says one of the steps is to focus on the spot before you draw. The sub-conscious mind will take care of putting the pin on the spot. I'm trying to shoot with both eyes open now. My problem is once I bring the pins I into the line of sight, I get double vision, and the pins make the spot blurry. I'm not focusing on the pins, but I do have a seven pin sight so there is a lot of them. 
Would reducing the number of pins help? Would going to a smaller peep help? Right now I'm shooting a 3/16" G5 Meta peep.
I've checked that my right eye is dominate, because I'm shooting right handed. It seems to be. 
Any advice would be helpful.

Sent from my Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

If you are properly focusing on the target you will see two out of focus sight pins. This is normal. You can try opening and closing your left eye while sighting to see which pin disappears and reappears. When you figure out which one does eye you can ignore it going forward. 

TAO


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

OK, but I'm seeing 2-3 targets. Its almost as if I'm going cross eyed.

Sent from my Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like your dom. eye is taking over.............if your rt handed try closing your left eye and see if it clears up.....


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like your eyes are very close to equal in dominance. You may have to squint your left eye just enough to clear the target up in your vision.


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

da white shoe said:


> Sounds like your eyes are very close to equal in dominance. You may have to squint your left eye just enough to clear the target up in your vision.


That's what I thought, so is there a way besides squinting, that will clear things up? I really don't want to limit my field of view. Or would maybe using a magnification lens in my sight help?

Sent from my Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I bet that magnification would clear it up for you, but you'll have to make sure it's legal if you want to hunt with it.


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

I had this issue with seeing two images when opening both eyes. I took a cheap pair of sunglasses, popped the left lens out (I'm a lefty due to severe left eye dominance) and spray painted the back of the right lens black. Now I keep both eyes open which allows me to relax the yes when shooting. Works great except my close in depth perception is really bad. No problem shooting since I focus on the target and center the blur of the pin on the spot I want to impact.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Some guys that wear glasses use a small piece of Scotch tape in just the right place to cover what they're aiming at. Blurs target for that eye, but they can still see through it.


----------



## allspots (Feb 23, 2011)

I have your Exact problem/issue!!!! I noticed it about 5yrs ago, never having an issue pryer, while shooting indoors (5spot)!!! The first thing i noticed was the pin Doubling. Basically my pin was fine at first!! Yet after several seconds or so it would start to double. I found a light was the trick for me!!! When the pin started to Double id know that the brighter one was the correct pin out of the two to Focus on!!! For some reason when my lit pin started to double, the Imposture one/pin was real Dull!!! Of course, as with most things, it got worse since!!! NOWADAY's I find its best for me to keep the site closer/Pin 2" to 4" from the riser, instead of my normal 6" to 9"!!! LOL!!! I still shoot with both eyes open BUT now i use a blocker that attaches to my bill/hat!!!! Ive tried the tape and yes it worked just fine but i prefer the blocker!!! With the blocker all is Good and no matter how long I'm siting/Focusing on the target the pin does not Double!!!! Yeah it blurs/Goes in and out of focus still and i figure it will Probably get worse with age LOL!! ! Im actually looking at getting the tru spot System (two part Lens) w/ a circle to site in w/ instead of a pin or dot!!!! Hope this helps - best of Luck

-Glen


----------

